# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Emotient FACET SDK, Emotient, Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Emotient, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Emotient FACET SDK Demo Video

Published on Jun 3, 2013




> This video demonstrates the capabilities of the FACET SDK, a complete facial expression recognition and analysis toolkit

----------

